# Barn Kitty was put down :(



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yesterday while I was at the barn grooming my horse,the barn owner comes over to say that shes going to put her cat to sleep and that I should say bye to him before I left the barn.

So I put my horse out in his field and took a can of cat food with me to the owner's house to see the barn kitty. He was laying on the couch. The owner said the cat was in a grumpy mood and not feeling to well. 

So I sat next to him and fed him some food. He perked up and ate it right away. I was able to give him some pets on the head while he ate. 

This cat has been at the barn for a very long time. So hes really up there in age. Not sure the correct age. He lost a lot of weight and he had a hurt back leg. The owner said he has been hurting for a while.  which made me upset. So she took him to the vet last night to be put down. 

This cat greeted me every time I pulled into the driveway. He followed me to the barn and tack room. That's where I would feed him. It used to be dry food. But since he lost weight...I started to feed him canned food. He loved that a lot. I would give him a few scoops of canned food then go on with my horse. then go back to the cat and feed him more. go back to horse and then go back to cat. He was a happy kitty.

Im going to miss him soooo much. I am happy that I don't have to worry about him in the winter time now. As of last year,the cat was allowed in the owner's house in the winter time. Before that...he wasn't allowed in. So I felt bad for him. So now I don't have to worry about a cold thin cat outside. 

So there are no more cats at the barn. Just Dogs/goats/and horses.

I have attached a picture of him from 2007.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Didn't the owner feed him? I'm sure glad he had you loving him, sounds like he loved you back. I bet it's you he'll wait for at the Rainbow Bridge. I'm sorry you have lost that piece of your heart. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, he looked like a beautiful kitty, I'm so glad he had you to take care of him!, I'm so very sorry for your loss
Sally


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Like KsKatt said, he'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.

((Hugs))

Judy


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

There's something special about some barn cats and it certainly sounds as if you had a special relationship with this one.

Maybe the owners could have done more but it seems you gave this baby both love and care. 

God bless!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He was a beautiful cat and I am sure he appreciated your kindness. Just yesterday mu brother and I were discussing how people get animals without considering them. It sounds like this cat did have some consideration but there can always be more.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He sounds like he was a Good Cat which is all anyone can ask for. It's nice to think that last winter he was allowed indoors. And that he had someone bringing him good food.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a gorgeous cat. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone. He was the best cat! 

There were times that I wanted to bring him home...but I knew I couldn't.  

I will miss him.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So glad you were able to say goodbye to this friend. We had a barn cat at our shelter but she would eat horse poop and just about anything else. She got so sick they decided to put her down and we were quite upset that more care wasn't taken.


----------

